# Travel update



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

his advice has been updated with new amendments to the Travel Summary and Safety and Security Political Situation (large crowds gathering in Egyptian cities following the resignation of President Mubarak). The level of the advice has not changed - we continue to advise against all but essential travel to Cairo (all four governorates, including Giza), Alexandria, Luxor and Suez. British nationals requiring assistance or further advice can call the Foreign Office on 020 7008 1500 from the UK or 02 2791 6000 from Egypt.


----------

